# Metformin ????



## Addicted2Shadow (Oct 8, 2010)

My doctor recently prescribed me Metformin. The first day I started taking it I was dizzy, fatigued, and nauseous. I've been taking it for almost a week and the dizziness has almost gone away but I'm still nauseous. Do any of you take this and have you had these same symptoms? Just curious...


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Addicted2Shadow* 

 
_My doctor recently prescribed me Metformin. The first day I started taking it I was dizzy, fatigued, and nauseous. I've been taking it for almost a week and the dizziness has almost gone away but I'm still nauseous. Do any of you take this and have you had these same symptoms? Just curious..._

 

i work in a pharmacy, its to do with blood sugar so i imagine yes, it could make you feel like that.

are you diabetic?

side effects are 
nausea, diarrhea, head aches and gas

apparently slow release forms produce less side effects, so ask your doc if you could be put on metformin slow release, eg. glucophage SR


----------



## HeatherNicole (Oct 8, 2010)

I've been on Metformin since August. Its was a process, took me like a week or two  to get used to it.
My Dr. put me on 1500 mg per day, so she told me to go from one 500 mg pill a day, and then two the following week, and then three.
Hope it gets better. If it doesn't contact your dr, they're are other things you could try depending on why you are on it.
I'm on it because of PCOS and an insulin resis. Also check out the PCOS thread, there's lots of folks on there who take it.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh yes I was very nauceous and felt terrible for about a week, maybe less, then it slowly stopped and I now (one year later) have absolutely no side effects from it. I love metformin! It has helped enormously with my PCOS!

The naucea and stomach problems are a very very common side effect, and they usually dissapear after at week or two.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 9, 2010)

I was on it for a year, took it for PCOS. Make sure you take it with food, at night. I noticed my nausea was worse if I didn't take it with a big meal, so make sure you do.
I tried slow release form (ER) and it was so much worse. I couldn't eat at all, that's how nauseous I felt. It was really awful.

Also, don't drink alcohol while taking it.


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks all. I'm feeling a good bit better. I was on a really low carb diet after I was told I have prediabetes (my family is ate up with diabetes) but my doctor didn't tell me to stop the low carb diet when he prescribed the metformin. Anyway  I started introducing more carbs into my diet after I read about some of the signs of low blood sugar and figured that was my problem.


----------



## LoveMakeup4Real (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Addicted2Shadow* 

 
_Thanks all. I'm feeling a good bit better. I was on a really low carb diet after I was told I have prediabetes (my family is ate up with diabetes) but my doctor didn't tell me to stop the low carb diet when he prescribed the metformin. Anyway  I started introducing more carbs into my diet after I read about some of the signs of low blood sugar and figured that was my problem._

 

I was just told that I am prediabetic, too. I'm trying to reverse it with healthy eating...not sure if that's even possible though as I'm told there is no such thing as prediabetes, it's either you have it or you don't. But I don't want to start meds yet or at all...guess I'm still in denial. My mom would always warn be about the way I was eating, awful! She didn't want me to go down that same road.

My mother has Type 2 diabetes and takes Metformin 2X a day. She was dizzy the first few days but has not experienced that feeling since. She's actually doing very well now in general. Hope you're OK. Take care!


----------



## Ev74 (Jan 18, 2011)

I took Metformin for 3 years and never felt good. I have had PCOS (diagnosed) for 6 years. I take some supplements to keep it in line naturally now. I take CinnedromeX and Ultraglycemix to keep the levels normal. You cannot drink any alcohol on metformin, i am hoping people know.. it make you very sick and the meds dont work anymore. I noticed a major decrease in sexual appetite, nausea, fatigue, and irritablilty on that med.  Which is why I dont take it anymore  Hope this helps u!


----------

